# Poll: Your prediction on when Amazon will give delivery dates on K3???



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

What is your prediction on when delivery dates will be published for the first wave of K3's? I'm talking about the first wave of orders - the ones that said 'pre-order' for release date August 27' when you ordered them before the 'sold out' notice.

My prediction is that Amazon will give the early orders a date by Tuesday, Aug. 24.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yep.  I'll go with Tuesday. . . . .Hey!  That's LESS than a week away!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yep. I'll go with Tuesday. . . . .Hey! That's LESS than a week away!


Yes!


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

I put Thursday, but to amplify I don't think we will ever get any indication on our order on Amazon.com because that would be too much work while they are so frantically busy. I think we'll get an e-mail on Thursday.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

CaroleC said:


> I put Thursday, but to amplify I don't think we will ever get any indication on our order on Amazon.com because that would be too much work while they are so frantically busy. I think we'll get an e-mail on Thursday.


Interesting and quite possibly accurate, Carole.


----------



## Gerund (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm thinking Monday.

If they wait until Thursday, they might get themselves into some bad PR: remember, they aren't charging people's CCs until the Kindle actually ships, and some people will need a few days' warning in order to pay down their balance lest they get kicked into overdraft.


----------



## mattbiernat (Aug 5, 2010)

i think kindles will be delayed for 3 more months and you won't see an update for quite a while.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

Gerund said:


> I'm thinking Monday.
> 
> If they wait until Thursday, they might get themselves into some bad PR: remember, they aren't charging people's CCs until the Kindle actually ships, and some people will need a few days' warning in order to pay down their balance lest they get kicked into overdraft.


That makes a lot of sense, Gerund. I hadn't thought of it that way.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm voting Thursday just because by thinking it at least I won't be disappointed if it really doesn't happen before then, but deep down inside I'm hoping Monday


----------



## blefever (Jul 29, 2010)

mattbiernat said:


> i think kindles will be delayed for 3 more months and you won't see an update for quite a while.


I would be willing to bet against that. Are you game? Name the price.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

mattbiernat said:


> i think kindles will be delayed for 3 more months and you won't see an update for quite a while.


Ouch!


----------



## mattbiernat (Aug 5, 2010)

hehehhe, no i won't bet. i was just trying to get some people going in here lol! i ordered mine on august 3rd. any idea on when I will get mine?


----------



## blefever (Jul 29, 2010)

mattbiernat said:


> hehehhe, no i won't bet. i was just trying to get some people going in here lol! i ordered mine on august 3rd. any idea on when I will get mine?


I think yours, and only yours, will be delayed for approximately 12 months.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I went with Monday. They will make us check all weekend to torture us.


----------



## Dan (Jul 30, 2010)

Went with Monday as well.


----------



## JaneD (May 11, 2010)

blefever said:


> I think yours, and only yours, will be delayed for approximately 12 months.


LOL! That's what you get for stirring up trouble!

I voted for Wednesday, because it gives people 3 days to pay their credit cards in anticipation of the charge going through.


----------



## Jarrett (Aug 19, 2010)

mattbiernat said:


> hehehhe, no i won't bet. i was just trying to get some people going in here lol! i ordered mine on august 3rd. any idea on when I will get mine?


I got this from customer service:

Due to strong customer demand, Kindle (Latest Generation) is temporarily sold out.

Your Kindle will be shipped according to when it was ordered:

Orders placed after 12 p.m. Pacific Time on August 12th will ship on or before September 12th.

I ordered mine on 8/16. Hope this helps. I can't wait to get mine!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Gerund said:


> I'm thinking Monday.
> 
> If they wait until Thursday, they might get themselves into some bad PR: remember, they aren't charging people's CCs until the Kindle actually ships, and some people will need a few days' warning in order to pay down their balance lest they get kicked into overdraft.


Isn't that the responsibility of the customer?


----------



## Gerund (Aug 8, 2010)

mlewis78 said:


> Isn't that the responsibility of the customer?


Oh, certainly.

Which is why I'm talking about bad PR as opposed to litigation. Being at fault for the problems that befall them has certainly never stopped customers from complaining.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

The morning of the 27th was not an option.. that's when I think we'll get our notices.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> The morning of the 27th was not an option.. that's when I think we'll get our notices.


I added it. I hadn't considered that it would be that late, but you never know.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

I honestly cannot believe that amazon doesn't yet know if ANY units will ship by months end. CS saying they think it will doesn't take the place of seeing it in writing on an order page or in an e-mail. Is it buggy software? Distribution problems? Amazon playing games to keep media/consumer interest in their product up?Just tell us what's going on instead of telling us we can cancel our order at any time if we don't like waiting. We have enough interest in the product to pre-order it as soon as it's available,so toss us a bone here jeez.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I voted for Thurday because that's the day I think the first wave will ship and I think the first indication we'll get is the usual 'your order has shipped' email. I'm not expecting any advance warning.


----------



## yoshimi (Aug 4, 2010)

My Kindle _cover_ now has a delivery estimate - 27th August (on Expedited delivery).


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

I think it will be Thursday; that way I don't get my hopes up.  If it's sooner then awesome!


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I do expect Amazon to ship by the 25th with 2 day delivery for everyone in the first wave. I think they will time it to arrive on the 27th, and that the long awaited emails will be sent on that Monday. Just my guess!


----------



## JSRinUK (Aug 3, 2010)

I suspect that, by Wednesday (possibly Tuesday), we'll see our order status change to "your order is being prepared for despatch" - at which point we'll lose the ability to click "cancel".

Then they'll probably ship on Thursday using whatever shipping option you chose (either one-day, two-days, or three years next Sunday if you chose Super Saver Shipping...  ).


----------



## yoshimi (Aug 4, 2010)

Glad a signed up for a Amazon Prime free trial. Got my Kindle on 'Expedited' delivery, which I think means next day.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

JSRinUK said:


> I suspect that, by Wednesday (possibly Tuesday), we'll see our order status change to "your order is being prepared for despatch" - at which point we'll lose the ability to click "cancel".
> 
> Then they'll probably ship on Thursday using whatever shipping option you chose (either one-day, two-days, or three years next Sunday if you chose Super Saver Shipping... ).


I agree. . . . .and, for the record, my cover has ALWAYS had an estimated ship date of Aug 31. . . I haven't looked today to see if that's changed. I did order on the evening of the 28th. . . .I think I was the 3rd one from here.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I agree. . . . .and, for the record, my cover has ALWAYS had an estimated ship date of Aug 31. . . I haven't looked today to see if that's changed. I did order on the evening of the 28th. . . .I think I was the 3rd one from here.


Although I ordered the K3 on July 29th I didn't order the cover till July 30th and it (the cover) has a _delivery_ date of Aug 27th and has right from the start.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't think I put 1 day on the cover. . .just Prime 2 day. . . . .


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

If it runs true to form for what happened with my K2 then it's simple -- it will say it has shipped and provide me with a shipping date and tracking number approximately 6 hours AFTER it gets delivered to my front door!

I kept watching and watching wanting to know when my K2 would ship -- kept watching -- no info. Got a call from DD saying is got delivered and went and looked and no info.  Looked again after I got home and no info. Plugged in the K2, went to order some books and lookee there shipping info!!


----------



## masquedbunny (Jul 18, 2010)

Tip10, I was going to say something similar. The typical Amazon experience for me is that they inform me of shipping after it's already in my hands. I wouldn't mind that very much with my K3 (especially if it's delivered earlier than the 27th, heh).


----------



## amafan (Aug 11, 2010)

With all due respect to the memebers of the Kindle Boards, I don't believe we will get shipping schedules on our K# orders untill amazon has received them from the supply chain.  They have no incentive to do so.  things go wrong right up to the time they go into stock, and they will only illicit hiuge numbers of customer service issues by give advance notice of shipping dates and then missing them even by a day.  So I vote that we will not see notice until the email comes that says they've shipped our K3s.  "One man's opinion!" as Tom Boudet says.


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

amafan said:


> With all due respect to the memebers of the Kindle Boards, I don't believe we will get shipping schedules on our K# orders untill amazon has received them from the supply chain. They have no incentive to do so. things go wrong right up to the time they go into stock, and they will only illicit hiuge numbers of customer service issues by give advance notice of shipping dates and then missing them even by a day. So I vote that we will not see notice until the email comes that says they've shipped our K3s. "One man's opinion!" as Tom Boudet says.


Party pooper. (I'm so totally kidding!)


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

amafan said:


> With all due respect to the memebers of the Kindle Boards, I don't believe we will get shipping schedules on our K# orders untill amazon has received them from the supply chain. They have no incentive to do so. things go wrong right up to the time they go into stock, and they will only illicit hiuge numbers of customer service issues by give advance notice of shipping dates and then missing them even by a day. So I vote that we will not see notice until the email comes that says they've shipped our K3s. "One man's opinion!" as Tom Boudet says.


If Amazon does things like they did with the K2 release, the K3 are shipped bulk to a warehouse in USA, I think it was down in Kentucky, then shipped out individually to their new owners from there. Our K3s are probably already collecting dust in an Amazon warehouse now. Unless Amazon is going the Apple iPhone release route and shipping them individually from China or wherever they are built.


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

davem2bits said:


> If Amazon does things like they did with the K2 release, the K3 are shipped bulk to a warehouse in USA, I think it was down in Kentucky, then shipped out individually to their new owners from there.


Kentucky would be very exciting for me since I'm directly above in Indiana. Less opportunity for UPS to misdirect it along the way.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I don't think I put 1 day on the cover. . .just Prime 2 day. . . . .


Ah. I forgot - the UK is such a relatively small country that here, Prime means next day - there's no extra charge unless you want guaranteed a.m. delivery.

If your K3 arrives first, be extra careful with it!


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

kimbertay said:


> Kentucky would be very exciting for me since I'm directly above in Indiana. Less opportunity for UPS to misdirect it along the way.


Obviously you've never tracked a package with UPS delivery.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

OK, I just checked my order on Amazon (have been trying to ignore it). I am in the "first wave", having placed my order about an hour after it was first possible.

Maybe it has always said this, and maybe everybody here already realized this, but anyway now it says:

_Not yet shipped 
We'll notify you *via e-mail * when we have an estimated delivery date for this item. It will ship separately. You can cancel at any time._

And on the order details it says:

_Delivery estimate: We need a little more time to provide you with a good estimate. We'll notify you *via e-mail * as soon as we have an estimated delivery date. You can cancel at any time. _

and

_We'll notify you *via e-mail * when we have an estimated delivery date. You can cancel at any time_

Nowhere else can I find that it says anything about the estimate. Therefore I am concluding that the only estimate we will get will be via e-mail, and the order page on the website will never show an estimated delivery day. So, it is probably more useful to check my e-mail frequently than to start checking the order page frequently.


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

KayakerNC said:


> Obviously you've never tracked a package with UPS delivery.


SHHHHH, don't burst my dream bubble!


----------



## Dan (Jul 30, 2010)

Another thing to think about as I said in another thread.  Are we absolutely sure that the K3s will come via UPS or FedEx?  Reason being (and this might just have been a one-off) but last week I received something I had on pre order from Amazon and it was advertised as a release date delivery, however it was delivered by Prestige which I guess is some special messenger service I had not heard about previously.  Just another thing to think about I guess....


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Had to go with Tuesday - 24 is my "lucky" number.


----------



## ESStobymom (Mar 16, 2009)

I bet on Thursday, the 26th; however, I ordered a leather cover with light this morning and got an email that it will be delivered on August 31st, so am a little tiny bit concerned that there is not a delivery date for the K3 on my open orders page.  I'm wondering whether it might be delayed and, if so, Amazon's going to catch so much heat that it really wants to be certain before announcing that.  On the other hand, perhaps there's no need to worry, and Amazon's not announcing anything because there's no change - the first wave will be delivered as promised, on the 27th.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I don't expect to get any "estimate" before it actually ships. Once it does, I expect the UPS/FedEx/Etc estimate to be the best we get.

Having said that, I picked Wednesday because that's when I expect K3s to actually start shipping.


----------



## IUHoosier (Aug 6, 2010)

Linjeakel said:


> I voted for Thurday because that's the day I think the first wave will ship and I think the first indication we'll get is the usual 'your order has shipped' email. I'm not expecting any advance warning.


I have to agree. I didn't expect to receive any indication of a date on the K3's shipping/arrival. I'm thinking with the K2, I just got the standard 'you're item has shipped' message and then got it the next day.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

amafan said:


> With all due respect to the memebers of the Kindle Boards, I don't believe we will get shipping schedules on our K# orders untill amazon has received them from the supply chain. They have no incentive to do so. things go wrong right up to the time they go into stock, and they will only illicit hiuge numbers of customer service issues by give advance notice of shipping dates and then missing them even by a day. So I vote that we will not see notice until the email comes that says they've shipped our K3s. "One man's opinion!" as Tom Boudet says.


I'm beginning to think the "no notice til the shipped email comes" people are right.


----------



## Sparkle (Aug 11, 2010)

> With all due respect to the memebers of the Kindle Boards, I don't believe we will get shipping schedules on our K# orders untill amazon has received them from the supply chain. They have no incentive to do so. things go wrong right up to the time they go into stock, and they will only illicit hiuge numbers of customer service issues by give advance notice of shipping dates and then missing them even by a day. So I vote that we will not see notice until the email comes that says they've shipped our K3s. "One man's opinion!" as Tom Boudet says. /quote]
> 
> I tend to agree with you, primarily because I've had an "estimated" yet plausible delivery date for the Amazon Kindle Case with Light from day one, but not so with the actual Kindle 3, and even now approx. 6 days before said delivery--- still do not have an "estimated date" showing on the Invoice for the Kindle 3. The words "estimated" & "expecting" makes one wonder. When they finally do start the shipping process is any one's guesstimate. They could be on the spot---or extend it beyond the anticipated date. It's been interesting to read the various reasoning for all this. Not holding my breathe as they say---or I will pass out for sure! So, it will be a total surprise which I've felt it always would be no matter how we spin it.
> 
> I've ordered items from Amazon that had an actual "estimated date" and had it extended. It can flip either way at this point depending on inventory./color]


----------



## happyblob (Feb 21, 2009)

It's going to be tomorrow or next day. Unfortunately, I'm not in the first wave. I keep my fingers crossed for you guys.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm in the first wave, with free two-day shipping. 

Just this moment it occurred to me that they will HAVE to send an e-mail telling me it was shipped, on Wednesday. This is assuming that it will be delivered on Friday. Does that sound logical? 

I guess that if they ship on Friday then I wouldn't get the e-mail until Friday. But anyway, I am thinking that by Wednesday we should know whether Friday is the ship date or delivery date.


----------



## Dan (Jul 30, 2010)

CaroleC said:


> I'm in the first wave, with free two-day shipping.
> 
> Just this moment it occurred to me that they will HAVE to send an e-mail telling me it was shipped, on Wednesday. This is assuming that it will be delivered on Friday. Does that sound logical?
> 
> I guess that if they ship on Friday then I wouldn't get the e-mail until Friday. But anyway, I am thinking that by Wednesday we should know whether Friday is the ship date or delivery date.


I'm guessing Wednesday for emails as well. Of course at that time we will also be able to further torture ourselves by signing up for text message acknowledgement letting us know when ours is on the truck for delivery....


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I tossed a coin and said Thursday.

I would be over the moon if mine would arrive Friday (I'm in first wave, prime expedited) since Saturday I have a class from 8am-4pm and will be so close, but so far from my front door!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Nothin' yet!


----------



## Nicolas (Apr 25, 2010)

Monday is winning! I hope the guys/gals at Amazon read this forum and know exactly what is their homework for today...


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Nothing yet for me. I'll be checking every 5 minutes.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

Nothing yet. So, it looks like over 25% of predictions were left behind in the dust.   I was really hoping the Monday people were right!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I'd say the Tuesday voters are out as well, but I guess it's not official until Tuesday is over...


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> I'd say the Tuesday voters are out as well, but I guess it's not official until Tuesday is over...


They could have their swing shift employees e-mail us early this evening, maybe?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

CaroleC said:


> They could have their swing shift employees e-mail us early this evening, maybe?


I like your thinking.


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

I went for Thursday. I just checked and there's no date yet. It's the end of Tuesday for me here (or it will be in 4 hours!) so maybe tomorrow? lol. But i'll stick with Thursday.


----------



## Dan (Jul 30, 2010)

Latest email I got from Kindle CS says shipping by the 27th and *"If you haven't received a shipment confirmation by August 28, 2010 please contact us again"
*


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> I'd say the Tuesday voters are out as well, but I guess it's not official until Tuesday is over...


Yep, I think Tuesday is toast.


----------



## Robin (Dec 11, 2008)

Whatever day the emails come out - I think it's more likely to be in the middle of the night. The notification will be automated without an actual human being hitting "send" on each one. Not to cause a bunch of insomnia around here or anything...


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

Lol i love all the excitement around here, and when that e-mail arrives i can just imagine how everyone will be


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Robin said:


> Whatever day the emails come out - I think it's more likely to be in the middle of the night. The notification will be automated without an actual human being hitting "send" on each one. Not to cause a bunch of insomnia around here or anything...


<sigh> You just had to go and say that... It's not like I get much sleep to begin with...


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I have to work Friday, but I'll be checking all day. My husband goes out of town on Thursday, so I can stay up and check compusively without him looking at me like was crazy. He doesn't understand since I have a K2 that I'm reading why I'm so excited. I just can't make him understand.


----------



## Dan (Jul 30, 2010)

Robin said:


> Whatever day the emails come out - I think it's more likely to be in the middle of the night. The notification will be automated without an actual human being hitting "send" on each one. Not to cause a bunch of insomnia around here or anything...


That's alright I'm usually up till around 5am most nights anyway (Bit of a nightowl) so If that happens I'll be posting first.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

cc84 said:


> Lol i love all the excitement around here, and when that e-mail arrives i can just imagine how everyone will be


But some of us will not get the e-mail until hours after the others for whatever internet or ISP reasons, and while everybody else is celebrating we will be SCREAMING!!!! in frustration and fear. ROFL

I'll probably be one of them because I sometimes experience a few hours delay in getting e-mails.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

Kathy said:


> I have to work Friday, but I'll be checking all day. My husband goes out of town on Thursday, so I can stay up and check compusively without him looking at me like was crazy. He doesn't understand since I have a K2 that I'm reading why I'm so excited. I just can't make him understand.


Kathy...I love the Maxines! She's very popular in my workplace.


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

Kathy said:


> I have to work Friday, but I'll be checking all day. My husband goes out of town on Thursday, so I can stay up and check compusively without him looking at me like was crazy.


I can see it now. Kathy is asleep at her keyboard while the UPS/FedEx delivery person shows up on Friday, rings her bell, shrugs, and then walks back to his/her truck with her Kindle still tucked under his/her arm!


----------



## Scooter321 (Jan 30, 2010)

I just checked my account and found that they have changed my delivery method. A few days ago I caved in and opted for one-day delivery. That was showing up on my account when I looked yesterday. Today the charge has been removed and I'm back to free two-day delivery. Interesting ......  I never got an email notification about the change either. Hmmnnn.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Tom Diego said:


> I can see it now. Kathy is asleep at her keyboard while the UPS/FedEx delivery person shows up on Friday, rings her bell, shrugs, and then walks back to his/her truck with her Kindle still tucked under his/her arm!


Bite your tongue! My boss took off Friday. I can leave early.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

Scooter321 said:


> I just checked my account and found that they have changed my delivery method. A few days ago I caved in and opted for one-day delivery. That was showing up on my account when I looked yesterday. Today the charge has been removed and I'm back to free two-day delivery. Interesting ...... I never got an email notification about the change either. Hmmnnn.


Mine is still one-day shipping and I'm still being charged the $3.99.


----------



## Robin (Dec 11, 2008)

Y'all have me on empathetic Kindle-watch anxiety! I know mine won't ship for ~2 weeks but I'm watching anxiously for word of your shipping since all of you early birds have to get shipped before mine has a shot. Please feel free to cancel your orders so I can move up in line.


----------



## amafan (Aug 11, 2010)

I don't believe they'll bother to tell us anything before shipment. The good news is the email you get will confirm the delivery date. I'm being pessimistic, but I don't think any K3s will ship until Friday. If true, then none of will get them before Saturday. I hope I'm wrong.

_"The good thing about being a pessimist is that you have a 50/50 chance of being proven right or pleasantly surprised."_ George Will


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I voted for Wednesday the 25th because I've had it in my mind that I'm going to get my K3 on Friday the 27th. Since I chose the free two day shipping.... I'm counting on hearing from Amazon on Wednesday (tomorrow) that my Kindle has shipped and will be delivered on Friday the 27th. When I ordered my K1, Amazon sent me the shipping notice and then I was able to track it.... I checked about every 15 minutes for the entire shipping time.... just wanting to know where it was at any given time. I still hope I'll have my K3 on Friday so we can spend the week-end getting to know each other.... which means that Amazon will need to ship it to me tomorrow. Will I wait until Monday (or.... shudder..... Tuesday) to get it? Of course! But I'm not giving up hope for Friday delivery until that brown UPS truck drives right on past my corner on Friday afternoon. And, even then I might wait another couple of hours.... just in case my K3 box got placed in the UPS truck in a place of honor that the UPS guy somehow missed.... and he'll find it when all of his other packages have been delivered and he'll make a U-turn and deliver it to my home before his day ends.
Honestly, I don't think Amazon will give delivery dates until the K3s actually ship and are on their way.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

OK, it looks like the Tuesday people were probably wrong too. That means that over 35% of us are wrong so far.

After reading DD's post on another thread, I am beginning to think that the Kindles will be delivered on Friday to those in the U.S. who paid for one day shipping, and on Monday to those of us who have two day shipping (assuming no Saturday delivery). 

I guess that would mean that the e-mail telling us they have been shipped, will be received on Thursday.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

No emails yet but people in the "Kindle watch" thread are starting to see a change in their order status to "Shipping soon" and estimated delivery dates.

Going strictly by how the poll is worded, I guess Wednesday is the winner.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd agree with that DD. . . .though, technically, no delivery dates.

I'm reasonable optimistic it'll be Friday, though. . . . .


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'd agree with that DD. . . .though, technically, no delivery dates.
> 
> I'm reasonable optimistic it'll be Friday, though. . . . .


At least one person on the "Kindlewatch" thread posted a delivery date in the last few minutes!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I now have an official delivery date of the 27th.


----------



## Shetlander (Mar 10, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I now have an official delivery date of the 27th.


Congrats. What shipping method did you choose?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Shetlander said:


> Congrats. What shipping method did you choose?


I used next day.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I used next day.


So did I. Hope I'm on the same date as you. I can't get the gift card trick to work for me. I don't get the option to apply it, so I hope that is a good sign.


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

Nobody here is gloating that they picked Wednesday?

Well, alright, since somebody has to do it,  I PICKED WEDNESDAY!

I win, we all win!


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh I totally picked Wednesday, and I have an Amazon press release to back me up!

http://www.engadget.com/2010/08/25/new-kindles-are-amazons-fastest-selling-yet-start-shipping-tod/

Woo! I win!


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I picked Wednesday.... especially hoping that my shipping notice would come on Wednesday too (which would mean Friday delivery because of my two day shipping).  So far, no shipping notice for me.... but I'm really happy that at least some of our members have received their notices.  The next best thing to me getting my K3 is my fellow KindleBoarders getting theirs.  Being on Kindle watch here on KB is just SOOO fun!


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

Woop! Just checked my order and it says Delivery Estimate 27-31st August, so i voted Thursday for the dates to appear and it was today


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So, cc, you're saying you lost. 

Except, really, you won!


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

it was a personal victory more than anything


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

We may have been incorrect on our day, but we all win because we get our new gadgets 2 days earlier than expected.


----------



## amafan (Aug 11, 2010)

I picked Friday becasue I'm a pessemist.

"The great thing about being a pessemist is that you have a 50/50 chance of being proven right or pleasantly surprised."  George Will


----------

